# His first lunge



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Tejas said:


> This is Tejas.
> He has little to no training or manners. He is eager to learn and very sweet natured. He doesn't like to do anything but walk. I had to keep the whip behind him to keep him moving,but as soon as I'd give him a break he'd stop.
> 
> Very soon we will not need a whip at all!
> YouTube - DSCN0679.AVI



This is not the critique section so all I will say is your horse has a nice color.


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

he looks quite solid! and lovely color as spyder said. =)


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh no please don't critique! 
I know we look so sloppy together. This was our first time to meet one another.

Both of us need some work for sure! I can't wait to get him away from the mare he is nursing on and have his 100% focus though. That was just insane....


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

how old is he? He's still nursing but you have a saddle on him already??


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Sugarplumlove, i think you're looking at the wrong horse lol the one being lunged didnt have a saddle on.


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

yeah I noticed that after it was finished plaing haha! I wrote thst message before it was playing lol


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

He is 5 and def. does NOT need to be nursing. Ive decided to send him to a professional. I know I am not experienced enough to educate him like he deserves


----------



## GreenTreeFrog (Sep 26, 2009)

Gorgeous boy!! Good luck with him.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2011)

He's lovely!


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

*Thanks! I think so myself! I'm excited to get him settled in at home. Also for the weather to warm up enough for him to go to the trainer! *


----------

